# Green x Black Mamba



## LEdwards (Jan 6, 2009)

Just wondering, has anyone ever bred green mambas to black mambas? Maybe a stupid question...


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I doubt it is possible, but have you considered what effect such a mutation might have upon the venom composition & toxicity of such a pairing. 
Venoms are already complex enough without unwanted human intervention.


----------



## LEdwards (Jan 6, 2009)

PDR said:


> I doubt it is possible, but have you considered what effect such a mutation might have upon the venom composition & toxicity of such a pairing.
> Venoms are already complex enough without unwanted human intervention.


Very true


----------



## Agkistrodon (Dec 12, 2008)

PDR said:


> I doubt it is possible, but have you considered what effect such a mutation might have upon the venom composition & toxicity of such a pairing.
> Venoms are already complex enough without unwanted human intervention.


Indeed, I mean you know, what antivenom do greens use? SAIMR polyvalent. And what about blacks? SAIMR polyvalent...you might end up with a snake that requires the SAIMR polyvalent antivenom.


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

Agkistrodon said:


> Indeed, I mean you know, what antivenom do greens use? SAIMR polyvalent. And what about blacks? SAIMR polyvalent...you might end up with a snake that requires the SAIMR polyvalent antivenom.


lol.. Sarky!


Draven


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Agkistrodon said:


> Indeed, I mean you know, what antivenom do greens use? SAIMR polyvalent. And what about blacks? SAIMR polyvalent...you might end up with a snake that requires the SAIMR polyvalent antivenom.


Im sure its that simple......


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

yes they call it the dark green mamba :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

Agkistrodon said:


> Indeed, I mean you know, what antivenom do greens use? SAIMR polyvalent. And what about blacks? SAIMR polyvalent...you might end up with a snake that requires the SAIMR polyvalent antivenom.


somehow i think pdr mite just know what hes talking about!


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes, Dendroaspis_ angusticeps, __d_endroaspis_ jamesoni_ and _Dendroaspis polylepis __are all covered by the same antivenom....... _
_We are already finding considerable variation within the venom of single species. Breeding hybrids would just be asking for trouble._
_And in case you don't already know, I do work for a venom research lab :whistling2:_


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

PDR said:


> Yes, Dendroaspis_ angusticeps, __d_endroaspis_ jamesoni_ and _Dendroaspis polylepis __are all covered by the same antivenom....... _
> _We are already finding considerable variation within the venom of single species. Breeding hybrids would just be asking for trouble._
> _And in case you don't already know, I do work for a venom research lab :whistling2:_


So with that are we talking about a super venom?

I think it is just asking for trouble!


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Bexie said:


> So with that are we talking about a super venom?
> 
> I think it is just asking for trouble!


Maybe not a super venom, more a case of a possibly unpredictable venom.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Am i right in thinking this *could* happen in the wild? Greens and blacks can both be found in kenya so it could happen naturally? I wouldnt mess about with crossing the species in captivity though.


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

PDR said:


> Maybe not a super venom, more a case of a possibly unpredictable venom.


Is it ever likely to be done behind clsed doors, in a controlled enviroment so people could actually study the affects of crossing the snakes and findout out what levels of toxicity would come from them being crossed?


----------

